

Are we personalizing away diversity? – On echo chambers like Facebook & Google - Oestrogen
http://blogg.antrop.se/webbtips-och-spaningar/are-we-personalizing-away-diversity/

======
egiva
This link was really insightful - worth watching the movie.

I usually try to avoid strong opinions when it comes to this sort of thing
because my own service relies on Facebook. However, I agree 100% that Facebook
and increasingly other sites attached to Facebook via Connect act as filter
bubbles - deepening the divide among people with different points of view by
arbitrarily reinforcing content that you're already viewing. Example: if you
view something liberal, Facebook cuts out other types of content and feeds you
similar stuff. You view something conservative, and the same feedback loop
perpetuates itself in another direction. The same applies to just about
anything - have an uncanny fascination with cat videos? Facebook will
perpetuate that filter bubble too: [http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dramatic-
Cat-Video/41352344010...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dramatic-Cat-
Video/413523440105)

Another great insight: Facebook's frictionless sharing is killing taste - see
this insightful article on Slate: <http://www.slate.com/id/2304425/>

